

Ask HN: Negotiating inflation-adjusted salary? - cottonseed

Has anyone negotiated an automatic periodic inflation adjustment to their salary?  How was the idea received?  What, if anything, did you have to give up to get it?
======
erehweb
Where are you located? With inflation very low in U.S. and Europe, I wouldn't
see point of that.

